# How about a Glock ?



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

DW will get me one, for my birthday.

I think I'd be fine with 9mm, since the ammo is a bit cheaper. It would be used for home defense.

Models? Calibers ?


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

If you are not planning to conceal, I would get the full size. More controllable, easier to shoot well.

Gen 4 models have new and I think better sights. You also get three thicknesses of grip frame inserts to match the grip to your paw size.

I recently purchased a Gen 4 G22 for my daughter (that's the 40 S&W). Easy gun to shoot well, imho.

Hard to go too wrong with Glocks. They are very easy to break down for cleaning, no manual safety to mess with. After a revolver, probably about as simple and reliable as it gets in serious self-defense handguns.


Tim


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Models? Calibers ?


Hold a few and see what fits* your hand* better
Caliber doesn't matter as much as it used to with improved loads and projectiles


----------



## WesleyDS (Feb 16, 2013)

I love my Glock 23 in .40 S&W. I can conceal it pretty easily and it hits harder than a 9mm. Almost as hard as a .45 ACP but it holds as many as 13+1.


----------



## Rockchuck (Aug 11, 2010)

It would be hard to go wrong with a Glock 17 for your proposed purposes. 17 + 1 rounds of 9mm without a reload.


----------



## psegnatelli (Sep 12, 2012)

Don't forget all glocks that are smaller can take the mags of the larger model. 
Example. 26 can use 19 and 17
19 can use 17

I love my glock. Simpler than a revolver
If you get the base model sights replace them asap. Only thing I ever broke on a glock was the plastic sights
Run good outta the box
Stay away from aftermarket mags
Look at the Larry Vickers extended mag release and slide stop

Don't shoot lead in the factory barrel.

You can fix the gun with a punch. 1 punch! Not a set. 

I went over the top on mine. I hate the finger bumps so I sanded them off and stippled the grip. Ugly but it holds your hand. Also went with Warne sights on one and 10-8 rb1 on the other. 

As far as what caliber or model I would say either 19 in 9mm or 23 in 40.


----------



## tgmr05 (Aug 27, 2007)

The glock 19 is pretty much considered one of the best choices for 9mm out there. Small enough to conceal well, and large enough to control well. I have not kept a gen 4 in 9mm yet, but may at some point. I prefer the gen 3, for now. I do not like the stickier/pokier nature of the stippling on the gen 4, but quite a few do. 

If you never plan on carrying it concealed, then the 17 is a great choice, too. Feels a little better at the range, and holds a few more rounds. Plus, it is the model that started it all.....

The gen 4 in 40 is very nice, too. Perceived recoil is less, and feels better. But, it does cost more to shoot....

Personally, I prefer the glock 19.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> They are very easy to break down for cleaning, no manual safety to mess with. After a revolver, probably about as simple and reliable as it gets in serious self-defense handguns.


And, they're DISHWASHER SAFE!


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

The 19 is a great gun, holds 15 rounds and I easy to control. For me it comes down to the cost of ammo, 9mm is cheaper and up until recently was easy to find. Every gun in my safe is NATO.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

you have to respect somthing as dependable as a Glock 

like others said full size like a G17 makes for a better grip easier shooting , but a compromise might be to go with a G19 or G26 yes it reduces the sight radius some but it's a 10 yard and under gun primarily any way , then use a g17 magazine all the capacity in a gun that can do both be a concealed peice and a night stand gun with the change of a magazine ad on a sleeve http://www.glockstore.com/parts-accessories/grip-enhancer/xgrip-magazine-sleeve-provides-better-grip to the magazine and your in business the rounds of a g17 in a g26

grip length is one of the hardest things to conceal , shorter the grip is easier it is to conceal but harder to shoot using a sleeved extended magazine solves the hard to shoot part but lets you put in the small magazine and use it for daily carry with ease


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

I prefer Springfield XDM. It is similar in many ways to the Glock but I prefer to have a grip safety.


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

I'd go for the 19 as well. No need to go to the full size since its more of a service size, meant to go into a duty holster. The 19 will be easy to shoot and offers the advantage of concealablity. I personally started with a 26 with the mag extension as both my first gun and a carry gun, but switched to the 30 for a carry gun.


----------



## Sturedman (Nov 18, 2012)

I conceal carry my Glock 19, 9mm. I open carry my Glock 21, .45 cal.

I love a Glock


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

If you are not limited to glock, then I would buy a S&W M&P9.....they are made in America and come with a lifetime warranty. They are flawless when it comes to shooting them. they also come with 3 different back straps to fit different size hands. They also come with 2 mags. 

brownegg


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

I would look into the Sig lines as well.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

brownegg said:


> If you are not limited to glock, then I would buy a S&W M&P9.....they are made in America and come with a lifetime warranty. They are flawless when it comes to shooting them. they also come with 3 different back straps to fit different size hands. They also come with 2 mags.
> 
> brownegg


M&P's are some of the best out there IMO. The M&P Compacts sure feel good in my hand. Dependable too.


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

Sig makes an amazing gun but you pay for it. For a good, dead reliable, accurate gun Glock does it all. My Glock 23 is my constant companion. It's my woods/fence running gun as well as my concealed carry. Never had a malfunction in any Glock I have ever owned.


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

Very dependable pistols, but they can be hard on brass if you reload (reseach "glocked" brass), and as mentioned before cast lead bullets are not recommended with the stock barrel. A $100-$150 Lone Wolf aftermarket barrel with standard rifling can take care of both of these issues.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Even tough I was not going to buy from them, I stooped to look at the Glocks, at Cabelas Gary IN, store.

Their guns and ammo section, looked like a herd of locusts, went though it - very few handguns left and the huge ammo shelves, were practically bare. No Glocks in stock, at the store - at all.

My archery guy, started selling guns again and had a Gen4 G19, with my name on it. $100 less than the Cabelas price.

Happy birthday to me, happy birthday to me........

Thanks for Everyone's input.


----------

